# Triple 7 magnum pellets



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello, I’m curious if anyone that has a chronograph has tested the triple 7 magnum pellets in a 26in barrel. Are the results around the 2000 fps mark that they claim on the box?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

No. I think I got like 1850-1870. 1860 on average… roughly.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

MooseMeat said:


> No. I think I got like 1850-1870. 1860 on average… roughly.


That’s good to know. Been trying to get a rough ballistics idea. Is that with a 250gr bullet? Thanks for your input!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pokesmole said:


> Hello, I’m curious if anyone that has a chronograph has tested the triple 7 magnum pellets in a 26in barrel. Are the results around the 2000 fps mark that they claim on the box?


Need more info to give a decent answer! .50 or .45? Bullet weight????? What grain of charge???? 

I get 2300fps in my .45 w/200gr. bullet and a 110gr. powder charge. I don't use the pellets, loose powder 777 fff and works great.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Pokesmole said:


> That’s good to know. Been trying to get a rough ballistics idea. Is that with a 250gr bullet? Thanks for your input!


275


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Need more info to give a decent answer! .50 or .45? Bullet weight????? What grain of charge????
> 
> I get 2300fps in my .45 w/200gr. bullet and a 110gr. powder charge. I don't use the pellets, loose powder 777 fff and works great.


Sorry I should have added that, 250 gr bullet. 2 60 gr pellets. 50 caliber. I usually use loose powder but I’ve had trouble finding it in stores. So I picked up some pellets as an alternate plan


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CVA Accura V2 Long Range Velocity Test (muzzle-loaders.com)


----------

